# Indiana Jones 5: Erstes Bild von Harrison Ford am Set



## AndreLinken (10. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Erstes Bild von Harrison Ford am Set* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Erstes Bild von Harrison Ford am Set*


----------



## lokokokode (10. Juni 2021)

Wenn die Kennedy dabei ist, sollte Fans ganz schnell die Koffer packen #StarWars


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Juni 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Wenn die Kennedy dabei ist, sollte Fans ganz schnell die Koffer packen #StarWars


Sollen lieber die Trolle machen mit dem üblichen Geseier gegen sie, Lucasfilm und Disney.


----------



## lokokokode (10. Juni 2021)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Schön, dass ein Troll andere als Trolle hinstellen will, obwohl Fakten dafür sprechen, dass Kennedy falsch für den Job ist:

- Investors Meeting zeigte, man möchte doch einen anderen CEO haben bei Lucasfilm
- Abos von Disney+ schoßen dank Jon Fav und Dave Filoni sowie Mark Hamill durch die Decke  
- Kennedy hat mit dem Feuern von Gina Carrano (eine Frau nebenbei bemerkt...)  und den nachgehenden Verfall der Disney+ Abos  gezeigt, dass sie persönliche Interessen über den kommerziellen Erfolg von Star Wars stellt.  Das würde nicht mal mein Hamster tun...

Quellen:
Disney Investorenkonferenz (Call)

Warum ist Star Wars wieder auf Erfolgskurs? (Mmn
Eine Story ist eine Story. Diese sollte sich nicht nach dem Geschlecht richten, sondern, falls überhaupt von Bedeutung, das Geschlecht, Herkunft nach der Story.  Überhaupt ist es für Männer diskriminierend, wenn Frau Kennedy meint, einen feministischen Slogan auf ihrer Kleidung zum Besten zu geben: "Star Wars is female"... also da fällt mir nichts mehr ein. 

Schon lustig - wenn es um Gleichstellung geht, da scheint es da wohl nur in eine Richtung zu gehen... Wenn mal da einer nur gegen hustet, ist man wieder gleich rechts, Frauenhasser, weißer Müll etc. 
Guck bitte mal auch Youtube Reaction Videos an, wo hunderte zeigen, was sie gerne sehen möchten, was sie an Star Wars interessiert. 

Das sind, oh welch Wunder, nicht nur weiße Nerds, sondern eben auch Frauen, (gleichgeschlechtliche) Paare, Menschen unterschiedlicher Herkunft, ob weiß oder schwarz, alle freuen sich und sagen sogar direkt, dass Frauenaction anders geht als Kennedy meint, bzw. eben so, wie in The Mandelorian.

PS: Kennedy's Vertrag wurde nicht verlängert und Dave Filoni ist jetzt befördert worden. Ich vermute mal, dass Investoren, als auch andere hohe Köpfe bei Disney da also schon ein Problem bei Kennedy sehen bzw. gesehen haben XD


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (10. Juni 2021)

Mh, das Raytracing sieht gut aus.

^^

Und ja, Kennedy kann gehn.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Juni 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Schön, dass ein Troll andere als Trolle hinstellen will,


mach ruhig so weiter, dann gibts ne Foren-Pause


----------



## Strauchritter (11. Juni 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> mach ruhig so weiter, dann gibts ne Foren-Pause


Ruhig Brauner, macht jetzt aber keinen so guten Eindruck wenn du selbst jemanden als Troll bezeichnest und bei einer Retourkutsche dann die "ich bin aber Mod" Karte zückst. 

PS: Wetter ist schön in Bayern, Forenpause nehm ggf. ich also hin


----------

